# How long does a bag of food last?



## chirushah86 (Sep 23, 2015)

For example if I get a 3kg bag of pedigree or royal canine or Drools, how many days until it is finished and my puppy has eaten it all? I just want an estimate.

How long would a 10kg bag last? 

I know all dogs eat different amounts, but just an estimate... Just want to know how often I'll have to buy a new bag... Thanks.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We feed Purina ProPlan Large Breed Puppy to our 8 month old (he's been on this since he was a small puppy). I'm still on the same 34 lb bag I purchased at the end of July (that's about 15.5 kg). Probably have a couple more weeks left in the bag. He gets 2 cups a day (1 cup in the morning, 1 cup in the evening). One cup is about 1/4 liter.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Getting the larger bag is a lot more economical and cheaper. 
How long it lasts depends on how much you feed.


----------



## jrr (May 26, 2012)

A suggestion though, especially with the temp in India, get an airtight container and keep in dark cool place. Especially for the big bags.
However, I bet you already knew that,


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I feed Waase Proplan shredded lamb I buy the big bag 34# it last her almost 3 months she gets 3cups a day.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I feed 4Health grain free and get the 30 pound bag. It lasts almost a month, not quite. Sophie, our golden retriever gets 1 cup in the morning, 1 cup at night. Moose, our Great Pyrenees gets 1 cup in the morning, 2 cups at night. Also, thy either get about 1/3 cup of home made turkey stew or tuna or mackerel in the night feeding. I make the turkey stew by boiling 2-2 1/2 pounds of lean ground turkey with 2 chopped apples, 2-3 chopped sweet potatoes and a bag of frozen green beans, and lately been adding carrot slices. Freeze it in 2 cup containers and thaw as needed. Each container lasts 3 nights. Sometimes I get out a 2ed container right away, but usually when I finish one, I divide a can of tuna (packed in water, not oil) between them, or if I open a can of mackerel, it goes for 3 nights. 

The Pyrenees, Moose, is 115 pounds, and Sophie, the GR was 68, but put on 4 putting her up to 72 pounds (just started thyroid meds, so hopefully that will take care of it) and she WOULD EAT MORE THAN MOOSE IF WE LET HER.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

We always buy the biggest bag and it almost always lasts about a month and a half. Our petstores in Canada have programs where after 10 bags you get 1 free bag not sure if you would have something similar there. 
It's hard to say how long they'll last exactly because it completely depends on how much your dog eats but buying the biggest bag is the most economical option.


----------



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

I purchase Orijen Large Breed puppy. I store the entire dog food bag in a plastic storage container. I buy a 30lb bag which lasts 2 months or so.
This is on their website.

"Ideally, ORIJEN should be stored indoors in a re-sealable container constructed of an inert material such as plastic. The ORIJEN package will also work well provided it is tightly rolled up to maintain airtight conditions after opening.

Refrigeration of ORIJEN is not required and a storage temperature of 10 – 20 degrees Celsius is ideal. Prolonged exposure to higher temperatures increases oxidation and reduces shelf life. Exposure to light also contributes to oxidation. A cool dark storage is preferable.


When kept in a sealed or tightly closed bag, ORIJEN will remain stable for months."


----------

